# Alterations to garments



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Hallo, 
I was pondering earlier today and I started to wonder what the legalities would be to adding my own text to a pre-existing shirt with someone else's design. For example, a customer goes to an event and buys a t-shirt with the event's name and logo on it, would I legally be able to add the attendee's name to the front of that shirt? 

I know that there would be other factors to take into account when using someone else's garment to print on, I'm just really curious about the legal standpoint.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

joeshaul said:


> ......would I legally be able to add the attendee's name to the front of that shirt?


A customer can do anything they want to do with a shirt they purchased. Even resell it. So if they want to alter it, it's legal.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

The example you gave, Joe, is fine. But if you take that same design and make a change, then start selling it to the public - no, you can't do that.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

TripleT said:


> The example you gave, Joe, is fine. But if you take that same design and make a change, then start selling it to the public - no, you can't do that.


That surprises me a little bit. There are many examples of this being done, not just in the tee business, and it wouldn't seem to be illegal.

1. Purchasing a brand not sold wholesale, adding decoration and reselling (Russell Athletics comes to mind).

2. Car resellers (not dealers) purchasing an auto, souping up the engine/body/etc. and selling it for more than sticker.

3. Buying 12 pairs of Nike basketball shoes for a team, embroider the team logo on the side and resell.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Maybe I'm reading too much into it?



> But if you take that same design and make a change


I was thinking that the OP meant modifying a design - say, changing the logo and then selling Russell Athletics as - Muscle Athletics.

It doesn't seem to make much sense to go to an event - say, _Miami Boat Race 2008_, buy a shirt for $10 - $15, add a line of text, and then try to re-sell it for $20.

But then again, maybe I misunderstood the post.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I was thinking more along the line of having a booth at a show selling personalized t-shirts as well as some stock designs. I know some events restrict verbiage/trademarks so that people will buy from the authorized dealer of that show. Since I would be personalizing there though, if someone approached me regarding it, I'd like to be clear of the legalities beforehand. Didn't have any plans of printing overtop the logo with a big red circle and a slash or anything of that sorts, just tailoring the garment to the purchaser if they so requested, and of course at a price.

If I could get the event organizers to utilize me for the printing of their shirts that would be the best of both worlds, however I'd want to establish myself first.


----------



## wildpat (Feb 5, 2008)

I think you can put someones name on any thing you want to. As for altering a logo how do people get by with those BUTTWIPER budwiser logos ? I see the Pepsi logo altered all the time. I think most company's look the other way as long as it doesn't really harm their name. Case in point John Deere put a stop to the shirts that said "Nothing runs like a Deere, But everything smells like a john" And Snap-On stopped people from using " I get my nuts off with Snap-on tools"


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

joeshaul said:


> I was thinking more along the line of having a booth at a show selling personalized t-shirts as well as some stock designs. I know some events restrict verbiage/trademarks so that people will buy from the authorized dealer of that show. Since I would be personalizing there though, if someone approached me regarding it, I'd like to be clear of the legalities beforehand. Didn't have any plans of printing overtop the logo with a big red circle and a slash or anything of that sorts, just tailoring the garment to the purchaser if they so requested, and of course at a price.
> 
> If I could get the event organizers to utilize me for the printing of their shirts that would be the best of both worlds, however I'd want to establish myself first.


 
That doesn't sound like a problem, Joe - but check with the show first. Each has it's own set of rules, and you might need a vendor's license or permit to work at the show.

And sorry, wildpat, you can't use copyrighted material without permission. Most companies protect their logos with a passion.

And nobody is going to mistake Buttwiper for Budwiser - and you may be seeing the Pepsi logo because it's so easy to make and it's really the Korean Flag anyway.


----------

